# Bottom of drop down bed on Burstner i660 cracked.



## johnnyp2269 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, the plastic bottom of the pull down bed got a big stress fracture in it. Anyone suggest someone in the Midlands, or further afield I suppose that can repair or replace this double bed sized plastic piece? Many thnks.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyp2269 said:


> Hi, the plastic bottom of the pull down bed got a big stress fracture in it. Anyone suggest someone in the Midlands, or further afield I suppose that can repair or replace this double bed sized plastic piece? Many thnks.


 Camper Uk near Lincoln are Burstner dealers


----------

